# Introducing my new Hedgie.... Sonic Al Algonquin



## raven13131 (May 31, 2010)

Hi everyone! I'm newly registered here Hedgehog Central and to owning a hedgie! But, I have been surfing around this site, youtube, and a couple of others looking for info on hedgies! I live all the way here in the Philippines! I just wanted to share with you how happy I am that I finally got a hedgie! Although it's just the first day so we aren't exactly friends yet...  But, I'm pretty sure that even if he is a hissy ball of quills right now, one day we might finally bond properly! He is an 8 month old Albino Hedgie! His name is Sonic Al Algonquin! Also known as Gonk. Right now, I noticed that he slept through this day! It is now around 10:41 in the evening,I'll check on him after I post this. Anyway, he randomly woke up and burrowed under the shirt I put in his cage. He seems to like it. I wore it so maybe he is beginning to like my smell!  I'm hoping that we will get along! :? I picked him up a while ago with a shirt and put him on my lap. He was hissy, but after a few minutes he walked a little. But, when I scooped him up in my shirt he was sort of looking at me sweetly and then he would hiss and hide when I move. So I put him back in his cage after about 15 minutes. He seems ok... but he just went to sleep again. He must be tired from the whole day and the heat. I'm hoping he will be up soon! But, no matter what, I am not giving up on him! Hehehe! I have faith that one day he will become a sweet heart!  I'll post pics soon!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to HHC and congrats on your new little guy!


----------



## raven13131 (May 31, 2010)

Thanks Lizardgirl! I have to admit though, I am still a little bit nervous about getting spiked. It's different when you read about how to carry them from actually doing it. Hehehe! But, I just keep on telling myself that I have to be a good dad to Gonk! And if that includes getting spiked to make our bond happen, I am willing to be brave for Gonk and and me!  After all those few times that he looked at me with those ruby eyes trying his best not to be scared of me even if he really is.... that was very encouraging.  When we bond more, I can hopefully take some pics to share with all of you guys here at HHC!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to HHC  
Don't be discouraged it will take alittle time


----------



## NaRa_ (May 24, 2010)

Welcome ! Congratulations on your little guy ! I have had Twixx for almost two weeks now, I love how well hedgehogs show their facial expressions SO CUTE !


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Congrats on your new hedgie and welcome to HHC


----------



## raven13131 (May 31, 2010)

@Everyone: Thanks for the warm welcome guys! I hope to be very active in this forum and keep you guys posted on Gonk's progress! I would just like to emphasize how much this forum has helped me before I got Gonk and now that I have him, I'm just so happy there is a great forum like this with great hedgie parents who are willing to help new and sometimes confused hedgie dads like me!  

@ Hedgieonboard: Thanks for the warm welcome!  

@LarryT: Thanks so much for the words of enouragement!  

@NaRa: I know what you mean! Even when Gonk was hissing he was just as cute as when he was exploring just a few minutes ago! They really are adorable! He even looked at me with his sweet ruby eyes wondering who his new dad is!


----------



## raven13131 (May 31, 2010)

Well, our bonding session this afternoon got Gonk kinda hissy still. But, he took a liking to my old shirt! I think our bonding is improving a little bit. But, I understand that these things take time.  I managed to take some pictures actually. I have uploaded the best one of the bunch.  He bonded with the camera more than me.  Hehehe! Well, he probably thought, "Hey, I don't need a friend, I need the paparazzi!!! Hahaha! Here he is! Introducing... the still scared but very adorable..... GONK!

[attachment=0:in3v4uva]gonk.jpg[/attachment:in3v4uva]


----------



## brittneydee (May 18, 2010)

Oh he's adorable! Congratulations  Sounds like everything is going well so far. I've only had my hedgie for a little over two weeks now, and at first he started off just like Gonk. Now he still hisses when I pick him up but he doesn't even ball up anymore. Just be patient and he'll come around.


----------



## raven13131 (May 31, 2010)

Thanks for the encouraging words brittneydee!  Actually my only concern so far is the fact that he hasn't eaten his food yet. I am currently giving him the kibbles that they give in the pet store... But he doesn't eat. He drank some water last night but he did not seem interested in eating. Is it normal for them to sleep a majority of the day and even most of the night and not eat during their first few days?  But I think he is probably just adjusting to his new home still!


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

I love the little pink noses you always find on albinos. He's so cute, look at the little face. <3


----------



## raven13131 (May 31, 2010)

Thanks sela! I know what you mean! Hahahaha!


----------



## raven13131 (May 31, 2010)

Hey guys! Just wanted to let you know that Gonk and I bonded better today! He is beginning to explore and sniff around! But, he is a little bit hissy whe I try to pick him up! But I have faith in our future friendship!


----------



## raven13131 (May 31, 2010)

Hey guys! Me and Gonk progressed a little bit when we bonded a while ago! Yipee! This is my 4th day with Gonk and he is still a little hissy. But, I couldn;t help but smile when he started walking on my hands!  Hedgies are so adorable! I just wanted to share a milestone in our friendship!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

raven13131 said:


> Hey guys! Me and Gonk progressed a little bit when we bonded a while ago! Yipee! This is my 4th day with Gonk and he is still a little hissy. But, I couldn;t help but smile when he started walking on my hands!  Hedgies are so adorable! I just wanted to share a milestone in our friendship!


I'm so happy that Gonk is coming around  Keep up the effort and you will be rewarded


----------



## raven13131 (May 31, 2010)

Thanks LarryT! Hehehe! He is starting to come out!


----------



## raven13131 (May 31, 2010)

Hey guys! Just wanted to say that my hedgie and I are still trying to bond.  I'm hoping that our bonding session later on tonight will improve already.  It's kinda strange, but my hedgie wakes up at random times in the afternoon and around 5 am ish. Is it possible that Gonk is not nocturnal like other hedgies? Is it better to bond with him at night or in the afternoon? :lol: Hehehe!


----------



## raven13131 (May 31, 2010)

I have an update on Gonk! We just bonded together a minute ago! He is really starting to become a real sweetheart. He was less hissy and I was able to let him run on my hands! I was able totouch him with less hissing! Yipee! I just want to thank this amazing forum! It really helped me so much on how to care and decide to get Gonk! A little more work from me and Gonk and I think we might be on a roll! Our binding may not be perfect, but it's off to a great start! Thanks guys! I'll keep you guys posted!


----------

